# Missing Work, The Morning Sickness :(



## 19863 (Aug 13, 2005)

And I am a male, not THAT morning sickness







Today is starting off a bad day... The right side, in the middle of my body pain.. Feels like the bowels... Strong urges making me feel like I have to go, etc...I go to the GI on Tuesday and cannot wait. I have tried so many pills and variations, nothing has helped... I just want some relief!And calling into work makes me feel like ****. I like thinking of working as a team, and I have a college job... but calling in I feel like I am lying to them. I know they know I am sick because every once in awhile I get it at work and go to the bathroom nonstop, but I just don't know? Im sure someone knows what Im talking about or I don't know what I am talking about







Just wanted to get some stress out by typing I guess.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

The colon is normally most active in the morning, so that can be a bad time for IBSers.Some people find (beyond finding the right meds or supplements that help) that getting up an extra hour earlier gives them the time they need to get the colon calmed down enough to go to work.You could try taking an imodium the second you get up (or set an alarm 20-30 minutes before you need to get up so you take it then).K.


----------



## 14670 (Sep 3, 2005)

I just wanted to 2nd. the idea of getting up earlier. I have found that it's good for a couple of reasons: 1.) I can relax; watch the news, have some tea, just chill which *really* helps 2.) if I am feeling ill it gives me time to figure out if it's one of those things where in an hour I'll feel better, or it's going to be one of those days best spent in bed. Also when I feel that way (the pain/tightness in the middle of my abdomen) I find that sometimes just getting up and walking around the house a bit helps tremendously.


----------



## 22144 (Aug 6, 2005)

Luckilly, 2/5 of my bosses have had IBS. My current boss has IBS. He's cool w/ me coming in late due to IBS. If I'm sick, I just work from home. He doesn't like me working from home, but I get stuff done, so I guess he can't really complain. They just want to know "exactly" what my hours are (by seeing my face).Have you told your boss? They can't fire you because of it. If they do: lawsuit. Then you might not have to work. I know it's kind of a twisted way of looking at it, but it's meant to help ease your mind a little.


----------



## kateandtink (Sep 1, 2004)

though you do have to declare medical conditions to employers if you didnt tel lthem when you started, some like medical evdinece or they can sack you.... but yeah gettin up 2/3hours earlier works best for me because if my IBS wants to spas it like too make a big long point about it lol im also a fan of walking around downstairs when i got tumym ache though im sitting ehre with it now lol... im tryin to find a job but declaring ibs before seems to be makin a major difference... so much for fair jobs


----------



## 22157 (May 4, 2006)

Hi, I am about to start a new job, just waiting for the backround check to clear and to take the drug test, I am unsure how to tell my new boss, and I am just afraid that it will get around to everyone there, which is a lot of kids my age, which would be very embarassing to me. Do I have to tell him the moment I start, or should I have told him before now even?


----------



## 19765 (Feb 28, 2006)

I definately suggest to tell them NOW and get medical documentation from your doctor to give to them like a note or something explaining that you may need to miss work or something along those lines. ALWAYS and I repeat always get a photocopy of anything you hand in to them or that they give to you. Like if they write you up for being absent too many times get a copy, you may need them in the future.


----------



## 22157 (May 4, 2006)

I would get a note from a doctor, but unfortunately I dont have insurance, so I dont know what to do.


----------



## 17638 (Jun 3, 2006)

I experience the same thing!!!! But what a good idea to get the day started earlier. Its not really so much about getting up earlier, instead, its more like getting the day started earlier so that anything that makes you anxious will be "just a part of the day" right!?


----------



## 19482 (Dec 23, 2005)

Watching what I eat the day before helps me in the next morning,and I go to the bathroom a hour ago,then I eat thyme !! I experience attacks almost once a week depends on what I eat


----------



## 20498 (Jun 8, 2006)

I work in a law firm and I had the same problem with being late and missing days. The FMLA act is designed for people like us who are unable to predict when their absenses will be. With dr. documentation you will be protected from termination and even harrasment from your supervisors. I used the intermittent stipulation in the act. That way you do not have to take off weeks at a time like with most disablilty programs. As for pay every office is different. The act provides 12 weeks of UNPAID leave, if you have personal time/ vacation days most offices will let you use that so you do not have a loss in pay. Anyone who is even remotly interested should check out the department of labor website. www.dol.gov. There you can find the ins and outs of the rules and it is very user freindly. Also, make sure to talk to your doctor BEFORE you submit the leave. Your doctor will be able to better determine what type of leave you need. If you do not have insurane I would read the website/ call the DOL and see if the company is required to pay out of pocket for the appointment. Good luck.


----------

